# In 1964 Jay and the Americans opened for the Beatles.



## Steve/sewell (Aug 5, 2011)

Please take the time to read this post and listen to the videos.In 1964 Jay and the Americans opened for the Beatles in Washington D. C..It was the Beatles who were in awe of Jays band, (Paul thought Jay had the most remarkable voice he had ever heard) not the other way around.Later that night after the show it was evident the music taste of the younger Americans changed.The Doo Wop sound was fading and the Beatles were about to usher in a new sound. Jay stated he had never heard a crowd cheer so loudly before EVER and he knew it wasnt for them.

 Fast forward to now Jay Black is 72 years old and looks tired however the man can still sing the notes up and down like no other.Roy Orbison, Elvis Pressley, each stated they did not want to be on the same stage as Jay as he could sing them right off the stage.Here are two videos one when Jay was a young man in 1965 and now 2011 singing the number 4 song 11 weeks on the charts there hit Cara Mia. This one is from 1965  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jm4p_HCwKA&feature=related

 And now fast forward to 2011   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV6d154LpXA&feature=related      Jay holds that note for 18 seconds try that at home you singers here at the forum.[8D][8D]Please let me know your thoughts after hearing them.( Glassman) I at least expext to hear from you on this one !!.Enjoy


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Steve, I always thought that was Roy Orbison who sang that.. oops! You're right though, the guy has an awesome voice..


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 5, 2011)

I always loved Jay And The Americans. This Magic Moment holds some dear memories for me as I'm sure it does for a lot of people. Unbelieveable how a 72 year old man can retain such a voice. Thank you for this thread. Kelley


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 I'll give you David Blatt.I could listen to _CaraMia,_ and _Come A Little Bit Closer_, but never bought one of their records.

 I'd raise you, Aretha Franklin singing _Won't Be Long_ (Live 1964). She's not a New Yawk, New Joisey, South Philly sound. She's Lady Soul. 







 I'll put her pipes and discography up against Blatt, any day.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2011)

I like her !! surface she is the original queen of funk!!Now here is a neat little video The tall guy in Jay and the Americans seen in the 1965 video founded the group his name is Kenny Vance.Well here he is the tall white guy!!!recently in Cleveland with Frankie Lymon and the teenagers group singing Acapela outside in the parking lot.All of them were to be inducted into the hall of fame later that evening.This is unbridled truely harmonious unsurpassed in sound singing from the heart.I like the fact the one guy is recording it with is I-phone!!!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj70nDhuXvU


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is Kenny again with Little Anthony and the Imperials sitting at a pool. Little Anthony can still sing also!!. 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyquD-YSQsw&feature=related


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2011)

Watch James Burton blow Bruce Springsteen away in the guitar solo licks.James is probably the greatest rock gutarist ever and is still playing.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3T-7Xno4PE

 Google James Burton he has played with about everyone who is anyone in rock, soul, country Ricky Nelson Elvis,Michael Jackson,Springsteen,Stevie Ray Vaughan,the Rolling Stones,Eric Clapton,Jeff Beck,George Harrison,Ronnie Wood ect ect.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Thanks for that clip of Vance & the Teenagers. *Wonderful!*

 I put the Soaring Vocals of 13 year old Frankie Lymon right up there.






 What might he have done, had the heroin not taken him?

 Now, Aretha crosses musical borders and is great no matter the genre. Have a listen to her Latest, and most Recent Hits.

 I first saw her live in 1966 or 7.


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

Jay and the Americans , what a great remembrance for me . I remember when they came out with that song . Jay was one of the most dynamic singers of his time in my opinion , and as you say , he can still get with it pretty good . Saw him sing Cara Mia on a TV telethon not too long ago and he let er rip just like the old days .

 Paul MacCartney put on a show at the Great American Ball Park in Cincinnati last evening , and from what I heard , he did a pretty good job as well .


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Louis,

 Is he still dead?




From.


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

Its later than I thought .......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2011)

Anthony Maresco was a friend of mine I met through a business client and also a good friend Tony Butler.Tony was the manager of the singing group the Spinners and the doo wop group Anthony and the Sophmores (Tony Maresco). Tony Maresco passed away in 1998 but the man could sing.He sang at my wifes and I ten year wedding anniversary in 1993.He refused to be paid because I had done quite a bit of Telephone and cable tv cabling at his shore home in New Jersey.Slow dancing with my wife to this song is a memory I will never forget nore will she.To have him 10 feet away with his band felt like I was in the 50s at a high school dance.I feel bad for the kids today because they will never experience this kind of music. He sang 4 more songs and stayed for another hour signing autographs and telling stories to all of us about the music stars he met.God bless Tony ......................

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aaJ8Jtmwv8


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> I like her !! surface she is the original queen of funk!!Now here is a neat little video The tall guy in Jay and the Americans seen in the 1965 video founded the group his name is Kenny Vance.Well here he is the tall white guy!!!recently in Cleveland with Frankie Lymon and the teenagers group singing Acapela outside in the parking lot.All of them were to be inducted into the hall of fame later that evening.This is unbridled truely harmonious unsurpassed in sound singing from the heart.I like the fact the one guy is recording it with is I-phone!!!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj70nDhuXvU


 


 STEVE :THANKS FOR POSTING!ARETHA is the QUEEN OF SOUL...now George Clinton is the KING OF FUNK [SLY STONE  holds that title for me but...]just had to tell you that...[] A friend of mine got to see the BEATLES in Atl. 1964..and Nina  had a cousin that was gonna take her to see them..but her mom wouldn't let her go!I would have slipped off ,went any way and took 25 butt beatings to have seen them ..YEAH YEAH YEAH ,OUCH OUCH OUCH!![8D] I could hardly afford their records,much less go see them!At the time [64] for me it was just all BRitish!Period!MY friends and I tried to sound like the BEATLES ..like Roger Miller sang back then in ENGLAND SWINGS [WHICH I DID LIKE  and have most every album Roger Miller ever did..love him!] "ALL IN VAIN" especially with our southern accents! JAMIE THE 5th BEATLE [THEY HATED PEOPLE SAYING THAT![]] 

 Of course a little latter I loved American acts as much as English..especially MOTOWN!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Evening Musical Diggers,

 I gotta say that when I first became aware of the Beatles, i was not impressed and thought they were ripping off American Rock.  British Invasion-wise I was always more of a Rolling Stones fan.







 The Stones were more rooted in the Blues and that spoke to me more than the "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" harmonies. They seemed to bring a new translation to some of their covers of American R&B, to my ears. I wonder where they might have gone had Brian Jones lived.











 This album from the 1963 Craw-Daddy Club sessions is another one that translates well today. Have a listen to _Pontiac Blues._


----------



## cookie (Aug 7, 2011)

Steve- Jay and the Americans  had a sound of their own- his voice , one of a kind. I have heard the story that Elvis said he never wanted to follow Roy Orbison  on stage .......


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Here's a song that should play in your bottle room: Bobby Day & The Satellites - Little Bitty Pretty One - Original Version - 1956.

Thurston Harris - Little Bitty Pretty One, 1957.

Frankie Lymon - 1958.

 I'm votin for Thurston. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Jackson 5 covered it in 1972.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep I have heard all three versions Surface.I like Thurston Howe the III 3rds[] the best probably because it got and still gets to this day if you listen to the oldies channels the most airtime of any of the versions.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2011)

From Love Me Do to I Want You I love this band the best, but there's also just tons and tons of other great music out there, I'm really enjoying the links you guys are posting!! []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 7, 2011)

AMAZING he can still hit those notes at his age. i've got 3 lps from them.5,000+ lps in my coll.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

> I like Thurston Howe the III 3rds []


 
 Me too, Steve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_A three hour tour..._


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Sam Cooke was shot to death in the Hacienda Motel, by it's manager, in Los Angeles in 1964. He had had 29 Top 40 hits to his credit, and our delight, at the time of his death.

 Have a look & listen to You Send Me.





_Touch the Hem of His Garment_

A too brief video history of Sam Cooke.




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2011)

So, Sam Cooke doesn't do it, eh?

 Perhaps you prefer Howlin Wolf Don't Laugh at Me. Live 1964.




Spoonful.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 13, 2011)

I Havent been around much surf,I like Sam Cooke.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Aug 13, 2011)

"In my five oclock world when the whistle blows... 
 no one owns a piece of my time. 

 And there's a long haired girl who waits I know... 
 to ease my troubled mind."

 Jay and the Americans. One of my favorite groups Steve. Along with the Four Seasons, Temptations, Four Tops, The Association, The Rightious Brothers, ... it goes on and on! Oh how I miss the 60's...

 "Sounds of the city pounding in my brain...
 while another day goes down the drain."

 I heard them all on 77 WABC with Cousin Brucie and Big Dan Ingram on my little transistor radio and an ear plug!! Had to have the ear plug cause my parents didn't like rock n Roll! I also grew up watching Captain Kangaroo, Diver Dan, the Little Rascals, Abott & Costello, superman, Rocket man, Flash Gordon, Charlie Chan and the Bowery Boys... Damn good childhood in Paterson, NJ.

 Wayne


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2011)

> Diver Dan


 
 Hey Wayne,

 This is a show that I totally missed. Did he have any influence on your becoming a diver, or was it Miss Minerva?




Episode 2, Goldie the Goldfish.


----------

